# plucking ducks question..???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

usually when i pick my ducks i wax them after ive pulled off what i can get with my hands....

my question is......is there any alternative to waxing them to get them cleaned up nice???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I just dry pick them and then singe them with a propane torch.Scrape the skin with a pairing knife and ready to eat.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's my solution: Pay hutterires to clean them. Only virgins can pluck them. :lol:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I do the same as Ken W. Pluck and then use the torch.


----------



## MD (Dec 13, 2007)

My wife pours boiling water over them in a sink. Leave the plug in, and poke 'em with a wooden spoon and turn them over until feathers pull off easily off the breast and back.

Do not over cook or the skin will rip while plucking.

We did three mallards before dinner last night.

She does two to my one.


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

averyghg said:


> usually when i pick my ducks i wax them after ive pulled off what i can get with my hands....
> 
> The right way is to only pull of the feathers and let the rest remain. Then heat the wax and apply plenty to the bird, then cold water on to it stiffns, then peel it like and orange.
> You can also use wax from candles, then be shure not to cool it so much as wax, if u cool it to much you just pour boiling water over the bird and the candlewax comes of.
> Its a recepi i learned from a pal who was coock, and when they got wild ducks they used this.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks for the advice guys, i thought about singging the feathers and dipping them in boiling water but wasn't sure if it works.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

a torch or a quick run on the bbq to singe them off


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I use to use parafine on them and it's a pain. I just started dry picking them and then singing them. Goes faster and you can have one done in a few minutes.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## vscogin (Oct 31, 2007)

put a few drops of dish soap in pot of boiling water then dip ducks... works for me.


----------

